# Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen



## BettinaB (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und würde mich freuen, wenn mit jemand folgendes erklären könnte:

wir haben unseren Teich vor zwei Jahren angelegt, er ist ca. 25 - 30 qm groß und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,40 Meter tief. Da ich nicht gerade ein geduldiger Mensch bin, habe ich gleich zu Beginn viele Pflanzen (Rand- und Unterwasser) eingesetzt. Die Pflanzen waren natürlich alle noch recht klein, so dass man im ersten Jahr auch noch nicht viel erwarten durfte, aber auch im zweiten Jahr hat sich noch nicht viel weltbewegendes getan. Die meisten Pflanzen haben's zwar überlebt, der Bestand hat sich allerdings nicht nennenswert erweitert. Trotzdem hatten wir letztes Jahr keinerlei Probleme mit Algen, das Wasser war meist so klar, dass man bis auf den Boden sehen konnte. 
Was die Entwicklung der Pflanzen anbelangt, gibt es auch in diesem Jahr  keine wirklichen Fortschritte. Ich finde sie nach wie vor recht kümmerlich. Die einzigen, die nicht mehr vor sich hinkümmern, sind die Algen. Seit ca. vier Wochen bin ich nahezu täglich am abfischen.

Das versteh ich nun wieder überhaupt nicht. Entweder es sind Nährstoffe vorhanden und alle Pflanzen wachsen oder es sind eben keine da, dann sollte es doch aber auch keine Algen geben? Zumindest nicht in diesen Massen, oder?

Viele Grüße
Bettina 

NS.: 
noch vergessen: Bewohner sind derzeit zwei __ Frösche, __ Käfer, __ Libellen (-larven), __ Schnecken, div. Insekten und __ Moderlieschen


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Servus Bettina

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen, 
auch wennst schon mehr als 2 Jahre hier mitliest .

Also das mit den Algen würde ich nicht so tragisch nehmen, daß wird ja dein Skimmer  schon wegsaugen.

Die Pflanzen schauen aber auf dem Foto nicht kümmerlich aus oder hast die schon so groß eingepflanzt.

Wieviele __ Moderlieschen hast den im Teich, vielleicht ist das die Ursache  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo Bettina,

die Pflanzen sind doch recht gut gewachsen, zumindest was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Sooo schnell geht nun auch wieder nicht.
Und Algen hab ich auf Bildern auch schon viel mehr gesehen.

Mit umgebauten Laubrechen und/oder ein großes Küchensieb für die Suppe auf dem Wasser sollte das Abfischen ganz gut gehen.  

Bei deinem Teich fällt mir auf, dass die Pflanzen alle recht tief gesetzt sind.
Daran kann das "Mickern" auch liegen.
Wie tief ist denn die Flachwasserzone ??  
Sumpfzone ist gar keine zu sehen.  

Noch mehr Pflanzen rein, und nächstes Jahr weitersehen.

Hast du auch Wasserwerte, die du hier mal einstellen könntest ?
pH / GH / Nitrat / Phosphat und der Leitwert wär super.
KH ist nicht so wichtig :


----------



## BettinaB (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Ups, das ging ja schnell - danke!

> auch wennst schon mehr als 2 Jahre hier mitliest
Nur angemeldet, dann aber wieder "aus den Augen verloren"

> Wieviele __ Moderlieschen hast den im Teich
Zählen wollte ich sie nicht müssen... Aus anfänglich sieben wurden ein paar Hundert(?), der Bestand hat sich aber mittlerweile schon wieder verringert.

Einen Skimmer haben wir nicht und wollen wenn's nicht unbedingt sein muss auch keinen. Wir fischen das Zeug mit einem Kescher ab. Ja, geht ganz gut, ist aber zum einen lästig und zum andern hab ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl, was ich da sonst wohl so alles mit rausfische. Ich suche die Klumpen zwar immer durch, aber wohl ist mir dabei nicht wirklich.

> schauen aber auf dem Foto nicht kümmerlich aus
Also ich finde sie schon sehr spärlich. Vielleicht bin ich ja aber auch wirklich nur zu ungeduldig. Mich wundert eben nur, dass die Algen seit ein paar Wochen so sprießen und die "guten" Pflanzen eben nicht!

> Wie tief ist denn die Flachwasserzone ??
Leider war der Baggerfahrer etwas schneller als ich gucken konnte... der Rand ist daher nicht ganz so ausgefallen, wie ich das gerne gehabt hätte. Aber es ist fast rundum doch noch ein ca. 60-70 cm breiter Streifen, der von 10 bis 60 cm abfällt. Danach geht's dann aber "steil bergab".

> Sumpfzone ist gar keine zu sehen
Gibt's aber. Geht z.B. auf diesem Bild hier vom Wasser bis zur Steinmauer.

Wasserwerte hab ich keine gemessen. Wenn ich die Beiträge hier so lese, kann man den Messungen, die man als Laie so durchführt, ja auch nicht unbedingt immer trauen(?)  Da bin ich mir echt unschlüssig, ob das dann nicht einfach nur rausgeschmissenes Geld ist (das ich dann doch lieber gleich in noch mehr Pflanzen investieren sollte?)  

Viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## BettinaB (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

sorry, Bild vergessen.


----------



## thias (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo Bettina,

... sieht aber sonst sehr schön aus, dein Teich.
Die Wasserpflanzen sind für 2 Jahre in der Tat etwas klein.
Was hast du für ein Substrat drin?
Hast du auch ausreichend Unterwasserpflanzen?
Die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen nämlich nur diese raus. Alle anderen Wurzelpflanzen holen die Nährstoffe aus dem Substrat und da sind vielleicht keine drin. Erst nach ein paar Jahren kommen durch die Mulmablagerung die Nährstoffe in den Boden.

Ich habe bei mir ein 2-Teichsystem, einen nährstoffarmen Schwimmteich und einen "fetten" Filterteich, in den der ganze Mulm abgesaugt wird. Mein Teich ist aber noch sehr jung und es gibt wenig Mulm im Filtergraben. Dort mickern die Pflanzen auch noch, das ändert sich aber erst in den nächsten Jahren.
Im Schwimmteich dagegen habe ich wegen der angestrebten Nährstoffarmut die Pflanzen mit langsam auflösenden Dünger im Substrat gedüngt (Startdünger). Die gedeihen ganz prächtg fürs erste Jahr. Also etwas verkehrte Welt...

Ich würde dir empfehlen viele Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen, um die *Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser* zu holen. Wenn die Wasserpflanzen dagegen schneller wachsen sollen, musst du ein Düngekegel unter die Wurzel stecken und dann wieder gut verschließen, damit möglichst wenig Nährstoffe ins Wasser gelangen und von den Wurzeln aufgenommen werden.


----------



## BettinaB (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo thias,

als Substrat haben wir feinen Sand, leider nur teilweise mit Lehmanteil, weil wir den einfach nirgends bekommen konnten. 

Unter Wasser haben wir __ Laichkraut, __ Tausendblatt und __ Hornkraut angesiedelt. Das Laichkraut wächst dieses Jahr sehr schön, vom Tausenblatt kann ich leider nichts mehr finden. Das Hornkraut hat sich im ganzen Teich verteilt, ist aber wie das Laichkraut auch, ganz schön mit Algen besiedelt.

Dass die Nährstoffe nur von den Unterwasserpflanzen aufgenommen werden, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Die Wurzeln der anderen Pflanzen sind ja auch im Wasser und werden sich da auch bedienen. 

Nur: warum lassen sie den Algen was über, wenn sie selber nicht satt sind???

fragt sich immer noch
Bettina

NS.: 
> ... sieht aber sonst sehr schön aus, dein Teich.
Danke!


----------



## Eugen (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo Bettina,

möglicherweise lassen die Algen den Pflanzen nicht soviel übrig.  

ne, was ich vermute :
a) die Pflanzen stehen "falsch", von anfang an zu tief, zu sonnig uam.
b) der Sand ist zu fein und hat keine Nährstoffe. Was da an Wasser zirkuliert kannst du dir vorstellen,nämlich nicht viel.
Und ausserdem hat Wasser nicht alles,was Pflanzen so mögen und brauchen.
Was wiederum aber für die Algen noch reicht.

Darum hab ich entgegen aller Empfehlung auch Erde mit reingemischt. Die Pflanzen haben es mir gedankt.  
Die paar Fadenalgen in den ersten 2 Jahren im Flachwasserbereich hab ich in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Eugen (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Nochmal ich.

Ich könnte dir jede Menge __ Seekanne schicken. (sind an 80cm Tiefe gewöhnt)
Die beschatten dir das Wasser,ziehen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und wenn sie zuviel werden,kann man sie problemlos ausdünnen. (ich mach das am WE zum 3.mal in dieser Saison)


----------



## BettinaB (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Danke für das Angebot, aber lieber nicht. Die Wucherfreude meines Igelkolbens reicht mir voll und ganz! (Im übrigen haben wir, wie schon geschrieben, so gut wie nirgends 80 cm Tiefe. Entweder flacher oder wesentlich tiefer.)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass meine Pflanzen falsch stehen. Sie sind so ziemlich exakt in der von Nymphaion empfohlenen Tiefe gesetzt. Manche wie z.B. Zizania latifolia und Glyceria maxima zieht es sogar noch weiter in die Tiefe. 

Zuviel Sonne? Mag sein, dass sie viel Sonne haben. Aber ich kenne einige Teiche, die in der vollen Sonne stehen und von z.B. __ Fieberklee geradezu zugewuchert sind - und bei mir kümmert er regelrecht vor sich hin. Eigentlich sollten ja unsere zwei Seerosen für den benötigten Schatten sorgen. Aber auch diese sind leider (trotz dass sie in einem Behälter in Erde stehen) alles andere als wuchsfreudig. 

> Die paar Fadenalgen in den ersten 2 Jahren
Damit hatte ich ja eigentlich auch gerechnet. Aber, wie gesagt, wir hatten - von ein paar wenigen "Frühjahrsalgen" abgesehen - von Anfang an bis ungefähr im Mai dieses Jahres glasklares Wasser!


----------



## Eugen (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo Bettina,
war ja auch nur ein Angebot.
Zum Ausdünnen der __ Seekanne musst du wahrscheinlich erst in 3 Jahren in deinen Teich. Die kannst du auch einfach nur reinwerfen,werden nicht eingepflanzt. Die wachsen auch aus größerer Tiefe wieder hoch.

Die Angaben von Werner beziehen sich sicher auf die optimale Tiefe.
Wenn er sie aber in 10 cm Tiefe züchtet und du sie sofort auf 30 cm setzt mickern sie halt erst mal rum. Haben sie sich umgewöhnt, gehts langsam bergauf.  
Dein __ Fieberklee steht vielleicht in einem Wasser,welches nicht "sauer" genug ist, aber du hast ja keinen pH gemessen. Ist nur ne Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## axel (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo Bettina !

tzzt tzzt wir sind ja auf den Tag genau gleich Jung  
Ich lese mit Interesse von Deinem Algenproblem . Mein Teich hat ja auch mal die größe von Deinem wenn er fertig ist . 
Ich bin leider kein Experte und hab keine Erfahrung trotsdem schreib ich Dir mal meine Meinung . Ich vermute das die Ursache doch zum Teil an den 
vielen Fischen liegt , und zum anderen denke ich das wir dieses Jahr eine besonders intensive Sonnenstrahlung haben die das Algenwachstum auch noch befördert .  Meine Kunden die ein Teich haben klagten auch über zu viele Algen soll sich aber schon gebessert haben . 
Vielleicht legst du Dir noch einen kleinen Pflanzenfilter mit an wenn Du auf die teure Teichtechnik verzichten möchtest . Ne kleine Pumpe wird ja nicht so viel Kosten . 

Lg

axel


----------



## BettinaB (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo Axel,

es geht mir hier nicht unbedingt um die Kosten. Ist einfach nur unsere Traumvorstellung, dass wir ohne Technik auskommen. 
Kann natürlich durchaus sein, dass wir dann auf die Fische hätten verzichten müssen. Aber wir dachten, so ein paar Fischle wird der Teich bei der Größe schon verkraften und __ Gelbrandkäfer und Libellenlarven sind sicher dankbar für ein bisschen zusätzliches Eiweiß ;-)  

> um anderen denke ich das wir dieses Jahr eine besonders intensive Sonnenstrahlung haben

Schwer zu glauben, wenn ich so zum Fenster raus sehe... Stürmischer Wind, geschlossene Wolkendecke und grad mal 20 Grad...
Aber das heiße Frühjahr könnte natürlich wirklich eine Rolle gespielt haben!

Es will mir halt nur nicht ganz einleuchten, warum die Algen sich die Nährstoffe krallen und nicht die Pflanzen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann doch nicht drumrum kommen, mal nach den Wasserwerten zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Bettina

NS.:

> tzzt tzzt wir sind ja auf den Tag genau gleich Jung
Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Ich hatte nur Monat und Jahr angegeben und da macht das System dann anscheinend den 31. des Vormonats draus. Du wirst also vor mir in Rente gehn dürfen )


----------



## Silke (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo Bettina,
mir geht`s genau wie dir. Die Algen wachsen (zwar im Moment nicht mehr), die Pflanzen kümmern. Ich habe in dem anderen thread gelesen, dass es an den Wasserwerten liegen könnte. Zuwenig CO2, zu niedrige KH, zu hoher pH usw.
Letztens haben meine Kids gebadet und der ganze Mulm, der am Boden war, ist in die Bereiche mit den Pflanzen geschwommen und hat sich dort niedergelassen. Ich hoffe, das es nächstes Jahr irgendwie besser wird mit den Pflanzen. Selbst die von Werner sehen ziemlich mickrig aus...


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hi,

also nachdem ich mir im Frühjahr endlich ein Herz gefasst habe, die gesamte Kapillarsperre wieder auf Vordermann brachte, jetzt andauernd alles Verwelkte von den Seerosen abfische und dazu die Fadenalgen.... plus einen kleinen integrierten Pflanzenfilter anlegte, muss ich sagen: Mein Wasser scheint sich gaaanz langsam zu klären.
Natürlich hoffe ich, dass es nicht nur vom Regen und den kühlen Temp. herrührt. 
Also nix mit "bei allen mehr Algen". 

Um die WW wirst Du wirklich nicht drum herum kommen........ 

OT:


> > tzzt tzzt wir sind ja auf den Tag genau gleich Jung
> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Ich hatte nur Monat und Jahr angegeben und da macht das System dann anscheinend den 31. des Vormonats draus. Du wirst also vor mir in Rente gehn dürfen )


Das liegt daran, dass wir zwischenzeitlich die Software gewechselt haben und der Tag nicht mit importiert wurde.
Unter "Nützliche Links"->"Profil ändern" kannst Du das evtl. noch abändern. Ansonsten schick mir ne PN mit dem richtigen Datum und ich stell es für Dich richtig ein.
/OT


----------



## thias (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*



			
				BettinaB schrieb:
			
		

> Es will mir halt nur nicht ganz einleuchten, warum die Algen sich die Nährstoffe krallen und nicht die Pflanzen.


 
Hallo Bettina,

... das versuchte ich zu erklären  .

Die Wurzeln der Unterwasserpflanzen stecken doch im Substrat und dort findet nur minimal Wasseraustausch statt. Die Konzentration der Nährstoffe ist somit sehr gering. Du musst entweder warten, bis sich Mulm und damit Nährstoffe ablagern oder etwas düngen...
Die Blätter der Unterwasserpflanzen jedoch werden ständig umströmt und können Nährstoffe rausziehen.


----------



## axel (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo Bettina !

Also warum sich die Algen die Nährstoffe krallen und Deine Wasserpflanzen nicht , da hab ich noch ne andere Erklärung so ne Vermutung  
Beide Konkurrenten ernähren sich ja durch Fotosynthese . Da Deine Wasserpfanzen ja ziemlich tiefergelegt sind , jedenfals die meisten ,
denke ich das die Algen klar im Vorteil sind ,was Sonnenstrahlen anbelangt .
Die nehmen dann den Wasserpflanzen auch noch das Kohlendioxid weg .
Na wie gesagt ich bin kein Experte . 

LG 

axel


----------



## BettinaB (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hallo ihr!

Ich habe gestern im Baumarkt einen Wassertest machen lassen. 
Die Wasserwerte im Teich sind 
KH 6
PH 7,2
Nitrit und Nitrat 0
GH 10

Ziemlich in Ordnung, oder?

Dann aber der Schock. Das Brunnenwasser, mit dem wir den Teich nachfüllen, das hat den Streifen echt zum Leuchten gebracht! 
KH 20
PH 8
GH deutlich über 10
Nitrit knapp 1 und Nitrat mit einem Wert, den ich nicht mal aussprechen, geschweige denn irgendwo hinschreiben will!

Bevor ich mich jetzt aber verrückt mache, werde ich mir jetzt erst mal einen vernünftigen Tröpfchentest besorgen und das Ganze in Ruhe nachmessen.

Sollten sich die Werte aber als richtig herausstellen:
Müssen wir den Brunnen vergessen, oder kann man da was tun? 

Liebe Grüße

Bettina
- Chemie-Niete -


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen kümmern - Algen sprießen*

Hi,

na jetzt scheint wenigstens eine Idee vorhanden zu sein, woher die Nährstoffe für die Algenblüte kommen. Dass die Algen schneller sind, als die Wasserpflanzen liest man ja immer wieder und sieht es jedes Frühjahr.
Wobei sich das im späten Frühjahr (Wärme) eigentlich nicht mehr ganz so deutlich zeigen sollte. :?

Wenn möglich, würde ich bei solchen Werten (hast du manchmal Gh und Kh verwechselt?) auf das Brunnenwasser verzichten und auf Regenwasser zum Befüllen umsteigen. So kommen nicht auch noch durchs Auffüllwasser immer wieder neue Nährstoffe in den Teich.
Allerdings wirst Du so auf Dauer die Kh ein wenig im Auge behalten und irgendwann mal gezielt mit Muschelkalk gegensteuern müssen.


----------

